# repair?!



## Thethirdeyeblind (Mar 27, 2018)

I recently dropped my Canon 5d mk2 pretty hard that it cracked the frame. It doesn't seem to have any malfunctions or errors. Can a case on the camera be fixed or replaced? btw it cracked near the neck strap mount.

any advice would be welcomed 

thanks


----------



## weepete (Mar 27, 2018)

like this? 

Canon EOS 5D Mark II Top Panel Replacement


----------



## Thethirdeyeblind (Mar 27, 2018)

yes! thank you weepete ! seems pretty intensive can't wait to attempt it.


----------

